# Elsa Microlink 56k PCI fliegt dauernd aus dem WWW



## DoedGrv (5. September 2002)

Ave Leute!

Ich hab hier folgendes Prob:

Ich sitze bei einer Freundin und sie hat ein Problem mit ihrem Modem. Einem "Elsa Microlink 56k PCI". 

Das Problem sieht wie folgt aus: Man geht online und muss sich tierisch beeilen, weil man pro Einwahl ca. 3 Minuten Zeit hat, bevor man rausfliegt. Anfangs dachten wir, es liegt evtl. an er etwas älteren Version von AOL (5.0) aber das ists auch nicht, denn auch über eine normale DFÜ-Verbindung passiert das selbe.

Ich habe mal versuchtr ein paar aktuelle Treibe dafür zu finden, aber irgendwie war da die gesamte Suche fehlanzeige...

Ich bin auch nicht so bewandert, was diese ganzen DFÜ - Und Modemgeschichten angeht und stehe jetzt auch auf dem Schlauch... hat jemand von euch das gleiche Prob. gehabt und gelöst? Oder hat sonst jemand ne gute, ultimative Idee für unser Prob?

Ach ja... der Rechner ist ein P2 mit 128MB. Und das OS ist Win98...allerdings schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr aufgeräumt, allerdings auch nicht sonderlich verhurt... und den kompletten Aufräum und neuinstallierkrempel hoffe ich eigentlich umgehen zu können... der Fehler muss ja schliesslich irgendwoher kommen... früher gings ja auch und verändert hat sich eigentlichauch nix... werder an der HW noch an der SW...

Ich hoffe ihr lacht euch jetzt tot, weil es so einfach ist und ich nicht drauf komme... also: Eine nicht zu knappe Antwort wäre echt spitze!

1k Thx!

cu DoedGrv


----------

